# A new roller needed?



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Is it just me or do we need a new internal angle roller? To my way of thinking if the wheels were closer to the end of the roller this would be an improvement. This would allow it to roll the tape closer to the floor and the three way.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Bust out the angle grinder with a cut off wheel on it gaz and take a chunk off each end of your corner roller and tell us how you get on :thumbup:

Good point though :thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Bust out the angle grinder with a cut off wheel on it gaz and take a chunk off each end of your corner roller and tell us how you get on :thumbup:
> 
> Good point though :thumbsup:


 Dam good idea that:yes:
I have a spare so might just give it ago c what happens:thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

That is a kool idea Caz,,,,,:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Dam good idea that:yes:
> I have a spare so might just give it ago c what happens:thumbup:





Capt-sheetrock said:


> That is a kool idea Caz,,,,,:thumbsup:


 
???? I was actually joking??? But now that i read it back, Mmmmmm, Well someones gotta try it, Not me though, Someone with an old roller :yes: My Two rollers are a bit good for that.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> ???? I was actually joking??? But now that i read it back, Mmmmmm, Well someones gotta try it, Not me though, Someone with an old roller :yes: My Two rollers are a bit good for that.


 Hey Cazna i have a spare blueline roller and its old and still works the same:thumbup:
Ok Lads i will give this roller a haircut and c fit like it is
I will do it at the begining of the week but it could take a week bofore i give u the results as waiting for a house 2 start:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Hey Cazna i have a spare blueline roller and its old and still works the same:thumbup:
> Ok Lads i will give this roller a haircut and c fit like it is
> I will do it at the begining of the week but it could take a week bofore i give u the results as waiting for a house 2 start:thumbsup:


 
Haha, You the man vanman, I find this funny but hey, It may work?? The wheels may get closer to the corners, Just watch the trash pick up off the floors though.

A manufacter might catch on and make a roller just like that but there must be a reason why they are made like they are, It must spread the mud better??? Maybe??


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cazna said:


> ???? I was actually joking??? But now that i read it back, Mmmmmm, Well someones gotta try it, Not me though, Someone with an old roller :yes: My Two rollers are a bit good for that.


 Chicken !!!!!!:yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Haha, You the man vanman, I find this funny but hey, It may work?? The wheels may get closer to the corners, Just watch the trash pick up off the floors though.
> 
> A manufacter might catch on and make a roller just like that but there must be a reason why they are made like they are, It must spread the mud better??? Maybe??


 Nothin gained nothin lost lad(except a roller)
Give me till end of next week i will tell u how it goes with a pic or 2:blink:
F**k me still drunk fae last night:thumbup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

gazman said:


> Is it just me or do we need a new internal angle roller? To my way of thinking if the wheels were closer to the end of the roller this would be an improvement. This would allow it to roll the tape closer to the floor and the three way.


I've been thinking that for a couple years.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Is it just me or do we need a new internal angle roller? To my way of thinking if the wheels were closer to the end of the roller this would be an improvement. This would allow it to roll the tape closer to the floor and the three way.


Well, guess I'm going to be the only stick in the mud on this one, WTF for








I was rolling out angles today, and examined the roller, and The steel housing was about a 1/4" thick at the end. And another thing I learnt , was I own a Columbia roller , I didn't know that before:thumbup:

If the end were open, mud would probably go flying all over the place. I always go right into the 3 ways with the roller, to me it's designed to do that for you. EXCEPT, we roll the horizontals out first , then apply the verticals after that then roll them. That way you don't mangle or mash up your 3 way tapes. To me, the butt end of the roller aids in keeping the 3 way tapes laid flat.

As for the bottoms, good for you to clean out the bottoms, it will keep you from going fat like me:yes:, that's why 2bjr cleans out the bottom of the angles.

Or switch to the tin flushers, there's no cleaning out bottoms , when you use them


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

*Advance Equipment*

This is an Advanced corner roller for internal bead!
Would this work for paper tapes?:blink: The wheels r right out 2 the edge as i would b doing 2 my roller when i get round 2 it! Just a thought before i go carve up 1 of mine
Maybe Advance could set us straight with this 1:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> This is an Advanced corner roller for internal bead!
> Would this work for paper tapes?:blink: The wheels r right out 2 the edge as i would b doing 2 my roller when i get round 2 it! Just a thought before i go carve up 1 of mine
> Maybe Advance could set us straight with this 1:yes:


One way to find out for sure and thats to try it. I cut the sides down on one of my rollers so it will fit into tight spots like between doors and walls, I don't no why they have to be so wide anyway.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> One way to find out for sure and thats to try it. I cut the sides down on one of my rollers so it will fit into tight spots like between doors and walls, I don't no why they have to be so wide anyway.


Read the post again lad!! Its not the sides but the ends of the roller we r speaking about,so it gets closer2 the corners:thumbsup:
Sorry just read again! But if that advance roller would do the job its all good:thumbup:
Drinkin 2 much again(Think i have a problem):blink:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> Drinkin 2 much again(Think i have a problem):blink:


 If you think your drinking too much,,, just think about me,,,,,, you'll be fine lad,,, ya got aways to go


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> If you think your drinking too much,,, just think about me,,,,,, you'll be fine lad,,, ya got aways to go


Makes me feel better capt:thumbup:
Aye but i have no work on this week so drink is all good:thumbup:
:drink::drink:
Hope things get better soon:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> If you think your drinking too much,,, just think about me,,,,,, you'll be fine lad,,, ya got aways to go


 Hey Capt i like the (Lad) bit u put in there:blink: Is that my slang rubbin off on u???


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> Hey Capt i like the (Lad) bit u put in there:blink: Is that my slang rubbin off on u???


 Yeah,,,it is,,,, 

I figured since you have to figure out what the heck I'm saying most of the time,,,,, I'd try to say it to where you could understand it!!!! LOL,:thumbsup:

Told a GC the other day,,,,,"your looking at me ALL wrong there laddy". Kinda hung him up,,,(which was the intended effect).


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Yeah,,,it is,,,,
> 
> I figured since you have to figure out what the heck I'm saying most of the time,,,,, I'd try to say it to where you could understand it!!!! LOL,:thumbsup:
> 
> Told a GC the other day,,,,,"your looking at me ALL wrong there laddy". Kinda hung him up,,,(which was the intended effect).


Aye lad It all fun:thumbup:
F**K u crack me up we the stuff u come out wee!!!
I understand most o ur stuff but some i have 2 read it about 6 times!!!But f**k i am probably as P*SSED as u:thumbup:
Fit is this post about again???????????????


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> Aye lad It all fun:thumbup:
> F**K u crack me up we the stuff u come out wee!!!
> I understand most o ur stuff but some i have 2 read it about 6 times!!!But f**k i am probably as P*SSED as u:thumbup:
> Fit is this post about again???????????????


I know what ya mean,,,,, I can tell you talk funny just by the way you type,,:rockon:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> Read the post again lad!! Its not the sides but the ends of the roller we r speaking about,so it gets closer2 the corners:thumbsup:
> Sorry just read again! But if that advance roller would do the job its all good:thumbup:
> Drinkin 2 much again(Think i have a problem):blink:


Nah ahh, see the full stop after I said try it, then I went on ta tell yee aboot we I did......How'd I do, not too strong on the Scottish accent?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Heres one that will work - Ha Ha


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> Heres one that will work - Ha Ha


 Thoses do work well,,, but the guys from "down-under" get offended so easy,,,, we try to re-frain ourselves from even mentioning anything made from LAMBS-WOOL,,:thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Thoses do work well,,, but the guys from "down-under" get offended so easy,,,, we try to re-frain ourselves from even mentioning anything made from LAMBS-WOOL,,:thumbup:


Captain, I have never owned one of these but often wondered if I should give it a try. Running the inside applicator off the tube has its times when you wonder what all that mud is doing on the floor! I imagine these rollers are a little neater are they? Oh, and I noticed that the Toronto Maple Leaf fan likes your ribbing about sheep!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> Captain, I have never owned one of these but often wondered if I should give it a try. Running the inside applicator off the tube has its times when you wonder what all that mud is doing on the floor! I imagine these rollers are a little neater are they? Oh, and I noticed that the Toronto Maple Leaf fan likes your ribbing about sheep!


When I do a small job(like say, a bathroom),,, I tape with a banjo, and use the Lambswool roller on the corners, pulling them out with an anglehead on a pole. Rather than getting a pump and the mudrunner or cornerbox into play. They work great, but have their place. For a small job, or up on a set of stageing,, they work great.

If your wondering about it,,, heck its only a few bucks and hooks to a paint pole. TRY IT !!!:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> When I do a small job(like say, a bathroom),,, I tape with a banjo, and use the Lambswool roller on the corners, pulling them out with an anglehead on a pole. Rather than getting a pump and the mudrunner or cornerbox into play. They work great, but have their place. For a small job, or up on a set of stageing,, they work great.
> 
> If your wondering about it,,, heck its only a few bucks and hooks to a paint pole. TRY IT !!!:yes:


Works on no-coat too

We were doing a nursing home once where we had a ton of no-coat to install. One guy went ahead with the LAMBS WOOL ROLLER and a bucket of mud, and put the mud on, well the second man put the no-coat on.

Messy but damn fast:thumbup:

and the leafs are losing 4-1 right now


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

and the leafs are losing 4-1 right now


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Ya know,,,, If your installing paper-faced or no-coat beads (outside 90's) that roller is faster, cleaner and more efficient than a hopper. Just roll the mud on the bead, than slap it up.

that reminds me,, I need to offer up my bead hopper on the vote here thread.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> and the leafs are losing 4-1 right now


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Heres one that will work - Ha Ha


I don't see anything funny here...that's a 5'' If anyone wants one I'll send it to ya ..free.. tried it on no-coat.. was a flop...not sure what there for?:blink:
no kidding ..only used once


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Ya know,,,, If your installing paper-faced or no-coat beads (outside 90's) that roller is faster, cleaner and more efficient than a hopper. Just roll the mud on the bead, than slap it up.
> 
> that reminds me,, I need to offer up my bead hopper on the vote here thread.


My fault, we Only use the 325 no-coat on 45/offset internals, the no-coat is still too pricey where we are to use as 90 bead. Guess the precut stuff has made it's way up here, but the DWC won't supply that till the price comes down or it catches on.

But it was still fast:thumbup:


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

I think I am going to slam a six pack to understand this thread.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> When I do a small job(like say, a bathroom),,, I tape with a banjo, and use the Lambswool roller on the corners, pulling them out with an anglehead on a pole. Rather than getting a pump and the mudrunner or cornerbox into play. They work great, but have their place. For a small job, or up on a set of stageing,, they work great.
> 
> If your wondering about it,,, heck its only a few bucks and hooks to a paint pole. TRY IT !!!:yes:


 
Guess what, I use to use one, WAYYYYY back when i first started, Well not that FARRRR back compared to some of you, It goes ok, If you dont like it you could always take it to the portaloo for when you run out of paper.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cazna said:


> Guess what, I use to use one, WAYYYYY back when i first started, Well not that FARRRR back compared to some of you, It goes ok, If you dont like it you could always take it to the portaloo for when you run out of paper.


 
I used one for the first time way back when I was learning,,,, I used it to mud up the corners, then apply the tape. That is what most folks use em for. Then I discovered the banjo, so it went in the garage. 

Its just a tool, just like that dern corner trowel thingy is. Anyway,,,,, On a small job, like a bathroom it can save you sime time. What's wrong with that?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I used one for the first time way back when I was learning,,,, I used it to mud up the corners, then apply the tape. That is what most folks use em for. Then I discovered the banjo, so it went in the garage.
> 
> Its just a tool, just like that dern corner trowel thingy is. Anyway,,,,, On a small job, like a bathroom it can save you sime time. What's wrong with that?


Nothings wrong with that Capt, I would do the same 

Peace bro


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cazna said:


> Nothings wrong with that Capt, I would do the same
> 
> Peace bro


 My Gawd,,,,, your starting to get serious too,,,


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

*Roller*

Well lads thats the roller done
Try it out at the begining of the week:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> Well lads thats the roller done
> Try it out at the begining of the week:thumbsup:


 Kool,,, can't wait to hear the news !!!!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Captain, I have never owned one of these but often wondered if I should give it a try. Running the inside applicator off the tube has its times when you wonder what all that mud is doing on the floor! I imagine these rollers are a little neater are they? Oh, and I noticed that the Toronto Maple Leaf fan likes your ribbing about sheep!


A little neater ,,but depends on the one ya buy. bon tool,,sucks . 
Marshall town ok..Davis paint makes the best ..the angle arm is far enough away from the spool to keep mud from dropping..Marshall town is ok ..just keep an eye on the spool and stay close to the bucket... NO roller needed..I can out run a zooka with one of these things ya know!!! 
Just kiddin!! ...really ..I crease all my tape out ..layin in floor ready to place..roll mud in angle ,,place tape,, wipe down... and I can wipe down angles pretty damn fast.. so the wool roller works good for me.. It's the block/skim that takes 4ever it seems .:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Moore - Are they all the same size in pic with the newer one on right before it was reduced in size after being wet?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> A little neater ,,but depends on the one ya buy. bon tool,,sucks .
> Marshall town ok..Davis paint makes the best ..the angle arm is far enough away from the spool to keep mud from dropping..Marshall town is ok ..just keep an eye on the spool and stay close to the bucket... NO roller needed..I can out run a zooka with one of these things ya know!!!
> Just kiddin!! ...really ..I crease all my tape out ..layin in floor ready to place..roll mud in angle ,,place tape,, wipe down... and I can wipe down angles pretty damn fast.. so the wool roller works good for me.. It's the block/skim that takes 4ever it seems .:yes:


If you tape your corners like that, just roll them with a corner roller and then pull em with an anglehead on a pole. You can also second coat the angles with it the next day and pull your corners with an anglehead on a pole rather than a box or a runner. Thats where that little tool can save you some set-up and clean-up time. Specially on a small job.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Thanks Moore - Are they all the same size in pic with the newer one on right before it was reduced in size after being wet?


The one to the right is a 6'' ..I have no idea what It's for .. I bought it for no=coat ,but didn't work..I just threw it in the pic ..The 3'' is what ya want . FTD uses diamond rollers [If i remember correctly] I tape all my uprights first then jump up on the stilts ,and tape the tops.imo neater ....but It's faster to tape tops @ half way down on uprights ..then jump down and roll and wipe bottoms ....did that make sense :blink: I understand IT.. If not.. Harve will translate for ya..


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> The one to the right is a 6'' ..I have no idea what It's for .. I bought it for no=coat ,but didn't work..I just threw it in the pic ..The 3'' is what ya want . FTD uses diamond rollers [If i remember correctly] I tape all my uprights first then jump up on the stilts ,and tape the tops.imo neater ....but It's faster to tape tops @ half way down on uprights ..then jump down and roll and wipe bottoms ....did that make sense :blink: I understand IT.. If not.. Harve will translate for ya..


 I think I can speak for Harve here,,,,, Using a banjo, thats how I tape em,, run the top angles and drop the corners down to the flats at the same time,,,,, roll em out,, and glaze em(with your preferred tool),,,, then get off stilts and do the bottom 1/2 of the corners off the floor. Just got to remember not to "run" the wrong way on the corner, so as ,,,not to pull you "lapped" tape off.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Well lads thats the roller done
> Try it out at the begining of the week:thumbsup:


You better put your rubber boots and rain coat on (wellies and mac) it's going to be raining Mud !!!!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

moore said:


> The one to the right is a 6'' ..I have no idea what It's for .. I bought it for no=coat ,but didn't work..I just threw it in the pic ..The 3'' is what ya want . FTD uses diamond rollers [If i remember correctly] I tape all my uprights first then jump up on the stilts ,and tape the tops.imo neater ....but It's faster to tape tops @ half way down on uprights ..then jump down and roll and wipe bottoms ....did that make sense :blink: I understand IT.. If not.. Harve will translate for ya..


Thanks again Moore - After dishin this tool, now I think I am going to buy one and try it out. Live it up - spend $10


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> You better put your rubber boots and rain coat on (wellies and mac) it's going to be raining Mud !!!!


Agree with that...

VANMAN it is like a truck (lorrie) without the mudflaps.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks like I'm too late to save your roller Vanman, but look at what I found. From the makers of no-coat.

http://www.no-coat.com/.docs/pg/10287


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Looks like I'm too late to save your roller Vanman, but look at what I found. From the makers of no-coat.
> 
> http://www.no-coat.com/.docs/pg/10287


Got one of those 2Buck. They wont work on paper because the rollers are tapered to allow for the thickness of the plastic in the No-coat.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Got one of those 2Buck. They wont work on paper because the rollers are tapered to allow for the thickness of the plastic in the No-coat.


See ,,, we do learn things on this site,,, don't we:yes:

On ward Vanman with your test, try to be sober when you do it,,,,, eh'









thanks Gazman:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> See ,,, we do learn things on this site,,, don't we:yes:
> 
> On ward Vanman with your test, try to be sober when you do it,,,,, eh'
> 
> ...


 Never sober lad so thats this test fu*ked:blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> A little neater ,,but depends on the one ya buy. bon tool,,sucks .
> Marshall town ok..Davis paint makes the best ..the angle arm is far enough away from the spool to keep mud from dropping..Marshall town is ok ..just keep an eye on the spool and stay close to the bucket... NO roller needed..I can out run a zooka with one of these things ya know!!!
> Just kiddin!! ...really ..I crease all my tape out ..layin in floor ready to place..roll mud in angle ,,place tape,, wipe down... and I can wipe down angles pretty damn fast.. so the wool roller works good for me.. It's the block/skim that takes 4ever it seems .:yes:



We used to use this brush to apply mud and then bed the tape in the internals. After that glaze however you want.

No smart comments about the boat, it was easier than holding the brush to take the pic.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I see you have most important thing for fishing there gaz.......A beer in a stubbie :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Went out for a fish friday nite after work and havnt had a chance to clean out the boat yet. That pale ale was some of James Squires best:yes:.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Went out for a fish friday nite after work and havnt had a chance to clean out the boat yet. That pale ale was some of James Squires best:yes:.


Ok so here's what I see Gaz.... The esky isn't for the fish, thats not a fish finder it's a dvd player for watching p0rn, the toilet brush is for scratching your back, and the rods are there so the Mrs will think you are going fishing :yes:.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice boat Gaz.:yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> We used to use this brush to apply mud and then bed the tape in the internals. After that glaze however you want.
> 
> No smart comments about the boat, it was easier than holding the brush to take the pic.


 Thats a toilet brush


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Thats a toilet brush


Well spotted, And when you hear how many corners gaz could do with it you will go  again.

Simple huh, We all use one every morning but no one thought of it.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I want to see the video of the toilet brush in action (but only if it is used for drywalling not the other use)


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> Nice boat Gaz.:yes:


Thanks Moore. It is my pride and joy.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Thats a toilet brush


Yea we call it the dunny brush to. But it is actually a dish washing brush with a piece of condute as a handle.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> I want to see the video of the toilet brush in action (but only if it is used for drywalling not the other use)


If someone can give me some instruction on how to upload a video I will give it a go.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> If someone can give me some instruction on how to upload a video I will give it a go.:yes:


All you half to do is set up a account on you tube, and google also. So it's just like setting up a account on DWT.

Once you have done that, you will be able to sign into your you tube account. Then you will see a UPLOAD thing when you sign in. click that, then it's just a drag and a drop your video to up load, then wait till it uploads

Then copy and paste the link into DWT

That will be 2bucks plz:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

How about 1 Thanks instead.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> I want to see the video of the toilet brush in action (but only if it is used for drywalling not the other use)


Your wish is my command. This is a video that we did a while ago. sorry about the quality it was taken on my phone. This is the first thing that I have ever put on youtube so here goes. A big thanks goes out to 2Buck for his technical advise.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Now I've seen everything









You move fast for a old fart, nice little knife toss too, must be a drummer

Thank you Gary Holt Plastering


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Go Gazman!!! :thumbup: 
I thought those things were just for knocking mud off the toilet bowl, boy was I wrong .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That's pretty slick.:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thats awsome, Thanks for posting, Thats prob the cheapest and easiest auto tool you can buy, Aaron from columbia.......Can you please post how to vid on repairing that tool.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> You better put your rubber boots and rain coat on (wellies and mac) it's going to be raining Mud !!!!


 Well Mr 2Buck i got a chance 2 use the roller today
First! yes it can make a little bit of a mess but if u go light over the tape first and back and fore a couple of times its all good:thumbup:
Second! It does help with the corners my worker was well happy with the results:whistling2:
So if a company would have a look at thier rollers they could fine tune them a bit so the wheels do get into the corner better!! I will def b using it again:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Well Mr 2Buck i got a chance 2 use the roller today
> First! yes it can make a little bit of a mess but if u go light over the tape first and back and fore a couple of times its all good:thumbup:
> Second! It does help with the corners my worker was well happy with the results:whistling2:
> So if a company would have a look at thier rollers they could fine tune them a bit so the wheels do get into the corner better!! I will def b using it again:thumbsup:


Great vanman, Thanks for giving that a go :thumbsup:


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Great now I have to cut down my second roller to try it.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

taper71 said:


> Great now I have to cut down my second roller to try it.


Give it ago lad c how it goes:thumbsup:
Worked no bad with the roller i had!!
I think Tomg should b the 1 2 try this out!:whistling2: I was thinking about his bead roller and the small wheels it has on it,Wheels that size would get even closer into the corner:thumbup: Tom i hope u read this and give it some thought


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Well Mr 2Buck i got a chance 2 use the roller today
> First! yes it can make a little bit of a mess but if u go light over the tape first and back and fore a couple of times its all good
> Second! It does help with the corners my worker was well happy with the results
> So if a company would have a look at thier rollers they could fine tune them a bit so the wheels do get into the corner better!! I will def b using it again


I say you were too drunk:whistling2:

One your admitting it was more messy, and in this pic I'm posting of a roller, what are you gaining by cutting the end off ,a 1/4" (4mm).

And notice how this letter O sits by a letter L "OL" pretend the O is the roller and the L is a wall. There will always be a gap. It's like the little toy we played with when we were babies, the round peg in the square peg thingy, don't work. I want the the end of my roller to be square, I use the end to whack into the previous tapes I put up. And guess what, b/c the end of the roller is square, it fits into a square corner better:yes:

If I were the tool manufacturers, I wouldn't do it. Admit it, sounds like a great ideal when your drunk. But when your sober one day, your going to say" why to hell did I chop up my tools with a chop saw

JMO:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I chopped the sides off my first roller to get in tight spots by doors etc, worked a charm, the only difference is you get a bit more mud falling down the wall when doing top angles with it.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I say you were too drunk:whistling2:
> 
> One your admitting it was more messy, and in this pic I'm posting of a roller, what are you gaining by cutting the end off ,a 1/4" (4mm).
> 
> ...


Your getting too old and croch-aty,,,,,, If your tapes ain't where they are supose to be,,,, whacking em with a roller ain't gonna help ya,,,,(see 2bucks picking corner video with a 6"):yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I say you were too drunk
> 
> One your admitting it was more messy, and in this pic I'm posting of a roller, what are you gaining by cutting the end off ,a 1/4" (4mm).
> 
> ...


Sorry u dont think it is a good idea But u have never tried it so can u really b the 1 2 judge this idea?:blink: I have been rolling corners a long time now and it def has made a dif 2 the tapes in the corners:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Your wish is my command. This is a video that we did a while ago. sorry about the quality it was taken on my phone. This is the first thing that I have ever put on youtube so here goes. A big thanks goes out to 2Buck for his technical advise.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_FXX8ZF4Qc


Hey Gazman, I think I found a way for you to speed up production:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7S4wOLjQZNs&list=HL1322826885&feature=mh_lolz


 Not 2 sure what i am watchin there It looked like u were puttin tapes on a window ingo and on 2 the window!!!!:blink: Please explain:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Good use of the brush on these "small jobs" :thumbsup: Saves packing a bunch of stuff into the house.

That must feel a bit weird trying to work knowing you are being filmed - did well though.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

*toilet brush vs lambs roller*

On your mark.......... get set.............. Go !!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't know Moore, I think Gazman won that race:yes::whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

He's a few years older than me ,,,,and he's faster,,, What can I say mate ?:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Not 2 sure what i am watchin there It looked like u were puttin tapes on a window ingo and on 2 the window!!!!:blink: Please explain:yes:


10 more windows to go..


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> 10 more windows to go..


Are they PVC windows moore?? If so, How do they last?? We have PVC here but its only new, Not very common, Aluminum is the standard here.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Are they PVC windows moore?? If so, How do they last?? We have PVC here but its only new, Not very common, Aluminum is the standard here.


Vinyl has been the norm for many years here ...hell of lot better ,and longer lasting than wood ...low maintenance ..$$$ though ..:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> 10 more windows to go..


How do they finish between the drywall and the window? it looks like a system we don't see here.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> How do they finish between the drywall and the window? it looks like a system we don't see here.


NO DUDE ! This is a remodel ..church built in 1870 ..replacement windows...next door Is the Buckingham courthouse It was built before 1870 designed by Thomas Jefferson ,,yanks burned the courthouse down . Then it was rebuilt...f/n yankees ..:whistling2:

Replacement windows were much smaller the the original .


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

The Gaz/Moore videos led me to this....it's painful, I couldn't even finish it.

http://youtu.be/STFjQE1cvhg


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> http://youtu.be/STFjQE1cvhg


br549Just when i feel like throwing my hat out the window I SEE one of these vids...


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> The Gaz/Moore videos led me to this....it's painful, I couldn't even finish it.
> 
> http://youtu.be/STFjQE1cvhg


What's wrong with that,,,,he's a hand finisher that uses trowels,,,,,,, ain't that the way??????:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

OMG - wonder how his tape looked the next day? He must have heard the term spotting screws, I see he just put a spot on them!


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

moore said:


> br549Just when i feel like throwing my hat out the window I SEE one of these vids...



so THATS how you get recess full on tape coat.....hmm who would have thought....I dont use a spatula though


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> The Gaz/Moore videos led me to this....it's painful, I couldn't even finish it.
> 
> http://youtu.be/STFjQE1cvhg


Painful right enough:yes:
Think I will ebay my hawk, cos we obviously dont need one according to this guy


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

4 minutes 2 put on 1 tape Would have liked 2 c him do the joint at the corner:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> 4 minutes 2 put on 1 tape Would have liked 2 c him do the joint at the corner:yes:


I think he had trouble uploading that one due to Youtube's 10 minute limit:yes:


----------

